# Promo code for RBC Direct Investing



## Tetsujin (Mar 17, 2016)

Does anyone here have a valid promo code to open a RBC DI account? 

I talked to RBC DI today to ask for a promo code, but they said that for the moment they only have the rewards points from a RBC credit card promotion. (Not attractive for the moment)

When I joined Questrade, I have used a refer a friend code as promo code that allowed me to make some free trades. I wanna do the same thing at RBC DI. Can someone share?

Thanks in advance.


----------

